# Need Manual For AO smith boiler....help



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

A large commercial contract that we have is requesting that we make sure all their boilers have all product information available on site for the maintenance workers / operators. 

I'm having trouble with one in particular

AO SMITH
MN: BC460-700S
SN: 700 75 6 B 0035

I seem to suck at tracking down manuals for older equipment online.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be a manual for it online ... Maybe call them direct


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I struck out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's an old copper tubing coil boiler???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Does it have an other name beside A O smith on it ...

Most models have a branding type of name also ... Might have better luck with that


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it might have had a branding name on it but the picture of it didnt show up. I thing it was something like Barkley maybe....

I guess I'll call them in the morning

Thanks for trying guys :thumbsup:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> That's an old copper tubing coil boiler???



yep


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.hotwater.com/water-heaters/commercial/boilers/gas/conservationist-burkay-copper-coil-gas/

Is this it ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> yep


 Barclay series..don't think they make those any more due to poor engery effecint ..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Barclay series..don't think they make those any more due to poor engery effecint ..


Yes they still make them ... I installed several last year


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Manuals 

http://www.hotwater.com/water-heaters/commercial/boilers/gas/conservationist-burkay-copper-coil-gas/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Yes they still make them ... I installed several last year


Instresting, can't find them here..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We got lots of them up here ...

This one I will have to change in the near future


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> We got lots of them up here ...
> 
> This one I will have to change in the near future


Look like a 80's something.. never seen with the flue collector that high off the boiler, modified for draft drawage purpose?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Look like a 80's something.. never seen with the flue collector that high off the boiler, modified for draft drawage purpose?


I don't think it was modified ... That's all original


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure looks like the same one. Just a different color ( the one i'm working on is green )


Thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> Sure looks like the same one. Just a different color ( the one i'm working on is green )
> 
> Thanks


They changed the colors over the years .. The one I posted is brown ... I guess what ever paint was the cheapest


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If that is the one, I have no idea why the hell they would need paperwork for it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> If that is the one, I have no idea why the hell they would need paperwork for it.


Hopefully he is charging them for this service .. Finding old manuals for stuff you didn't install


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> Sure looks like the same one. Just a different color ( the one i'm working on is green )
> 
> Thanks


 Was light green b efore they went brown


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Was light green b efore they went brown


I also got some blue ones and some beige ones that we work on


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Hopefully he is charging them for this service .. Finding old manuals for stuff you didn't install


I charge for everything :thumbup:


----------

